# Shotshell Reloader



## hdrocker00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone have any good reviews on a shotshell reloader for a beginner......am looking to spend around 300 on a kit. Anything will be helpful.

thanks guys


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Pretty hard to beat a mec sizemaster or steelmaster in that price range $200-$250, actually a little lower than what you are shooting for in price. The steelmaster/sizemaster have the advantage of an automatic primer feed and a collet resizer. For a little less you can get a MEC 600 Jr. Mark 5, but they do not have a collet resizer and you have to add on a auto primer feed.

The steelmaster is a sizemaster with the steel kit. You could also get a steel kit for the sizemaster so you have both or just get the steelmaster and buy lead charge bars. I have both a sizemaster and a steelmaster. I reload all my 2 3/4" and 3" lead on the sizemaster, and all my 3 1/2" steel on the steelmaster. You can get a short kit that just snaps in for the 3 1/2" steelmaster to load both 2 3/4" and 3" shells without changing the loader over.

The steel kit has a larger throat on the shot bottle, a larger diameter drop tube, and comes with a steel shot charge bar.

Their are both steel and lead shot charge bars, each set to throw a particular weight. The steel shot bars also show a range of shot sizes for each bar like 1 1/2 oz for #bb through #2. The lead bars are suppose to be good for all sizes of shot, up to 2 shot, but the weights do vary and I do check them since they are based on volume i.e. a larger weight of #9's fit in the same charge bar as #2 due to size difference.

Each charge bar accepts mec bushings for powder which usually throw close to the weight in powder they are suppose to, but you have to check them as they may be a bit off the chart and you may have to go up or down a bushing to get the correct weight. You can also get a universal charge bar that is adjustable for powder and shot, eliminating the need for numerous charge bars and bushings.

I load thousands of rounds a year on them.


----------



## hdrocker00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips....I am looking at a Mec 600 Jr mark 5 for $80 on craiglist!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*I have a old Mec 600 JR I bought way back in 1970.* It is so old youhad to buy the whole bar if you wanted to change the powder load. I never did buy a different bar as I was loading 16 ga and the #2 bar loaded the red dot and 1 1/4 (I think) of shot. It has been a long time since I used it. I have a pair of 9000 now one for 20ga and one for 12ga.

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used the MEC Sizemaster for over 25yrs.It's a great choice!


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

IMHO - Best bang for the buck, $200-$300 dollar range, MEC Sizemaster, MEC Jr. all the way.

If your shooting thousands of rounds per month like I used to do in sporting clays, you'll want to consider a sizable step up like a Dillon SL-900 or Ponsness Warren P-2000, but be warned, it will also set you back 2x - 3x more than the options folks have mentioned above. The P-2000 is what I would consider the Best you could buy, Dillon second, with MEC a Real Good Compromise on Price v.s. Performance.

Have Fun, Be Safe and Enjoy Whatever Setup You Choose


----------

